# Carrying bikes in Germany, best route etc.



## sooty4 (May 12, 2005)

Hi. We are going to Germany next week for the first time. Does anyone know if we have to have the red and white marker board on the back of the bikes on the rear rack? Can anyone recommend the nicest route from Calais across to the Rhine and any good free stopovers on route? We may take our time getting across. Thanks. Sue.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Sue and welcome to MHF.

There is no requirement to display a red/white marker board whilst travelling in Germany.
Route wise, if it were me then I'd go straight for Germany toll free via Dunkerque, Brugge, Bruxelles, Liege Aachen. It's only about 3 1/2 to 4 hours drive.
You could then stay at the excellent stellplatze at ::Aachen:: , or pop down to the Eifel region first where there are many places to stay, some free, some just a few euro's, more info ::here::
Then, maybe start off your tour of the Rhine ::here:: at Koln.

pete


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

peejay said:


> Route wise, if it were me then I'd go straight for Germany toll free via Dunkerque, Brugge, Bruxelles, Liege Aachen.
> pete


Good route Pete.

*Sue *- if you want to dawdle and see a bit on the way, Camping Blaarmeersen is ideally placed for visiting Gent - and has a bus stop 100 yards from the site.

Camping Memling is a bit riffy, but is arguably the best site on the outskirts of Bruges (possibly the only one.)

I don't know about Aires in Belgium, but there are plenty of huge car parks without height barriers in many of the small towns, and so long as you park out of the way at the back, I can't imagine anyone would shoo you away.

Hope this helps


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sue

Peejay is spot on with his route, you won't find better.

My advice for a stop on the way is Brugge. Take a night at the Brugge Aire, it's within walking distance of the town centre and a fabulous place for a day visit if you've never been there before.


----------



## sooty4 (May 12, 2005)

Thanks guys. We have stayed at the Brugges aire before but did not like Belgium much otherwise. What do you think about the Lille , Mons Charleroi Namur Leige Bonn route? We like to dawdle a lot and don,t like narrow roads, motorways, big towns or mountain roads. Thanks for any and all advice. Sue.


----------

